# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno CHANCHAMAYO

## AGROBOSQUES

IMG-20180816-WA0017.jpgIMG-20180816-WA0018.jpgIMG-20180818-WA0004.jpgIMG-20180818-WA0005.jpg2018-08-20 08.22.49.jpg
Vendo hermoso terreno plano de 6650 m2.  en Chanchamayo a 12 min.  de La Meced anexo Pueblo Pardo al lado de la carretera Pte. Rayter-San Luis de Shuaro con luz, agua y señal de celular; ideal para proyectos agro industriales,  turismo o casa de campo. Informes al 942792768 Renso MorenoTemas similares: remato terreno de 500mt2 . terreno de riego   a 20 min del aeropuerto en cajamarca Artículo: Apicultores de Chanchamayo se benefician con proyecto del Senasa VENDO TERRENO A 5 MINUTOS DE PICHANAKI (PERENÉ CHANCHAMAYO) Artículo: Chanchamayo: Realizan el XV festival del café en Pichanaki Cafe en Chanchamayo

----------

